# You're all a bunch of deadbeats!!



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

Stick your slimy hands in your tight wallets and pull out a few Georges or Lincolns and send 'em on to Sandflea. He can use the help keeping this site going.

If you find any value in the Pier and Surf site, ante up now. And if you don't find any value in it (which is not possible), then why do you spend so much time over here!!

A couple of bucks aint gonna set you back on frozen mullet or Slosh30's. So come on guys, step up to the plate.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Well said FAST EDDIE!

By the way, what is a Slosh30?

Soapfish


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto what Fast Eddie said.

Its the daiwa Sl30SH conv. reel. IMO th best.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I hope you were not serious about everyone being a deadbeat because you don't know me well enough to call me that. I don't care if you are a grumpy old man as I was told.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

you got it wrong Cobia Seeker, He's a grumpy young man


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Do you need to know a [email protected] that well to call him/her a deadbeat. (Must be PC)


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Ward, June, Wally, and the Beave would be so proud of Quick Haskell. If he can give, then anyone can.


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

Cobia Seeker - surely you must realize I was making a general statement to a board of over 1,000 registered users, of which less than 25 have made a donation to the cause.

If you donated, then you are no deadbeat Maybe you are in reality, but not in this instance - as you said, I don't know you that well to make that general observation. 

However, if you haven't donated to Sandflea, then you would be the biggest, worst, most dispicable kind of deadbeat there is. 

And by the way Cobia Seeker and Dr. Bunker Breath - I'm not grumpy. I just have a low tolerance for social slacker, welfare state of mind deadbeats who are always looking for a free ride on yours and my dime!!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think is a bunch of bs you have no right to call people dead beats. If this web sight needed money they would make you pay monthly.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think the site would die if it required a monthly or even annual fee. Maybe not though. 
On the other hand, I do know from what Sand Flea has said that he spends a lot of money out of his pocket to keep the site up and running.
Personally I have not given any money. I have my reasons (most importantly I can't afford to give enough to actually help). Anyhow, I don't think you should expect donations. If they are expected, they aren't really donations, but rather dues.
That's like calling the "free" car wash the local cheerleading squad does on saturday at the local gas station "free". They expect a donation. Try going there and getting your car washed and not donating and see what kind of reception you get.
That said, I think this is a great site. I am grateful Sand Flea keeps it up and running. However, if $ was required, I would be gone. Heck, I don't even have cable. 
But at the same time, if Sand Flea went that way, I would understand. You have to do what you think is in your best interest. 

Man am I rambling....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

PS Cobia Seeker my response was not directly aimed at you but to the board in general as FE said. Oh except for *Brandon*,everyone knows he is a [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

I have learned a lot from this site and some of it's members, for instance at the casting session in D.C, these guys are all Board members who take the time to help others improve their casting technique free of charge. I had no idea how to tie a shock Leader until I found this site, I have also met some fine individuals who are members of this site. I would hate to see this site go down, there are over one thousand members, who I am sure can donate two dollars each, even if it's for the year, two thousand dollars I am sure will help a lot.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Like husky said its donations not dues and if you want to donate thats fine. Cdog you dont know me so why you say im a slack ass.


----------



## Snoopy (Sep 3, 2002)

I will give a few bucks to help the cause. Yeah nobodies being forced but I think Eddie was just trying to get people to help out. I like that theres no ads. And Brandon nothing in life comes free you'll learn that when you growup if you don't like the site maybe you should start your own you punk


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

This is some funny stuff. Since I'm a deadbeat why don't you donate to me to help take care of my mife and 5 kids.

You kow I work hard and I play hard so screw you if you don't like it eddie. To quote your words "And by the way Cobia Seeker and Dr. Bunker Breath - I'm not grumpy. I just have a low tolerance for social slacker, welfare state of mind deadbeats who are always looking for a free ride on yours and my dime!!" it ain't my dime but it is yours and I'm going to ride as long as I can..


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

To all you board memebers who took offense to my post --------BITE ME!! Seems like I struck a nerve. If the shoe fits my friends the shoe fits - and I'd say it fits here quite well.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Your right you did. Sandflea made his point about needing money to keep the site up. You however did some real damage by saying what you said and the way you said it. You don't get help by intimadation or mud slinging but some people can't help themselves.

I prolly could have scraped up a few bucks but after this round of posts I think I will pass now and in the future. Seeing as how the person that really matters here has choose not to step in and say anything I guess they feel the same as you.


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

Cobia Seeker - There really is no way for you to logically conclude that Sandflea's silence on this matter equates to his endorsement of my opinion. This is not fair to Sandflea.

I stated my personal opinion, which I stand by. I think if people derive value from this web site, they should help to pay for its upkeep. I would hate to see it get shut down, but it's not Sandflea's responsibility to maintain an instant messaging board for you and all of your friends.

Upon reading my post, you were presented with two options. The first, which you obviously opted out of was to remain silent on the issue. The second was to engage myself and other board members in a debate over the issue of deadbeats. You were obviously offended by my post and opted for the second action. In so doing, you've shown your true colors. I could proceed with the debate and point out the obvious flaws in your views, but that would be getting personal - which I'm not interested in doing here or anywhere. so I'll acquiesce.

You can feel good knowing that as long as this site remains up and running in its current state that you'll be posting on Sandfleas, mine and the other contributers' dimes. You win.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

All i can say is shut up and fish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Well said Big Ed!!! And Mcrea too!!! And Cdog, don't apologize for anything. I already like ya, even though I ain't met ya.

I already posted my long rant about shuckin up 2 bucks a piece. So I won't go there again. Look it up with the "free" search engine on this freakin "free" fishing post page.

Stop whining, pony up some coin, and let's talk about fishin!

If anyone's offended by this, you can BITE ME too, and call me Bunker Breath anytime! Cuz, more than likely it's true!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*"Seeing as how the person that really matters here has choose not to step in and say anything I guess they feel the same as you."*

Cobiaseeker: I didn't say anything because I don't think it's my place to comment on every little argument that goes on around here unless 1) I have something helpful to add or 2) someone summons me.

Look, I started this site years ago because I love to fish the surf and the planks. Most sites out there pay attention to the boaters but for the most part ignore us shorebound guys (and ladies). I pulled the cash out of my own pocket and continue to do so. I figured I'd ask for a few bucks to defray costs on the honor system, which means you don't have to give anything if you can't/don't want to.

As to Fast Eddie/Bubba/Mcrae's comments, I know they're all good men--I've fished with each of them and many more on this board--and I'm sure their comments were all meant in good humor. If it's too much of a chore to drop the cost of a day's bait/beer/pier admission into this site once a year, then it must be worth so little that I can't understand why anyone would bother to waste their time here.

If you want to give a few bucks every year, thank you. If you can't, that's fine too--post your reports and contribute something that way. In the end, only you can decide if the site is worth something to you.


----------



## ssminnow (Oct 26, 2001)

hey, don't forget about those who did donate...some of us are still deadbeats.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Flea,

Thanks for clearing the air!

Soapfish


----------



## Willspitby (Aug 30, 2002)

I agree about most places being biased towards boaters. When I found this sight, I was and still am stoked. Now until we can make a Mopar, FJS Jeep, fishing Hybrid site I am more than glad I donated. Oh, some parking at Rudee after Midnight would make me happy too. 
Note to self:
Parking at that Light House food place after Midnight is NOT A GOOD IDEA!!!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I thought about donating but after being called a deadbeat i kind of turned away. Then i thought about how good this web sight is and now when i get a chance i will donate.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Alright, now that everyone has had his/her/it's toes stepped on and stepped on some in return just say "sorry" and lets fish. Flea can you post and address to send donations to?


----------



## mesocollins (Jun 12, 2009)

Why don't you sell shares of the site where, if people buy a share, they will get to say they are actually a part of the site other than just a member? Or have a club membership where people have to pay to be in the club to get onto special forums? Or sell "official" Pier and Surf merchandise? If the head guy doesn't have time to deal with this stuff, maybe there could be a staff that is in charge of it all. It would be a great way to generate more income than you will get with simple donations. Just some suggestions, I want a P&S shirt! I better go check to see if one of my ideas have already been started lol!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

mesocollins said:


> Why don't you sell shares of the site where, if people buy a share, they will get to say they are actually a part of the site other than just a member? Or have a club membership where people have to pay to be in the club to get onto special forums? Or sell "official" Pier and Surf merchandise? If the head guy doesn't have time to deal with this stuff, maybe there could be a staff that is in charge of it all. It would be a great way to generate more income than you will get with simple donations. Just some suggestions, I want a P&S shirt! I better go check to see if one of my ideas have already been started lol!


*ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
*


A lot has happened since 2002 when this thread was first hatched . . . 

If you are interested you can show your support for the site by clicking *HERE*

P&S logo gear is on sale *HERE*


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*How to make a donation*

please remind us how we can make a SMALL donaion to help Flea maintain and continually upgrade the P & S system. I can't afford much right now but I figure that every Jackson helps. Thanks in advance for the reminder. Jack


----------



## fishinswede (May 27, 2009)

*What did I miss?*

Hang me, but I must have missed something somewhere I'm fairly new to this site, enjoy it very much, but I didn't see anything about getting contributions for the upkeep of the site, and not sure how to make a contribution. I enjoy the site enough to support it--what I've learned here is worth more than what I've paid for a trip to the surf. So where's the info???


----------



## fishinswede (May 27, 2009)

*Done--thanks!*



Sgt_Slough said:


> *ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was simple enough. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I love this site so I am a member and choose to support it.

This site allowed me to meet other anglers and improve my fishing.


----------



## mesocollins (Jun 12, 2009)

Dang! Ya'll got on that one fast  haha jk Everyone should buy at least a shirt! Do it now! Lol. As soon as I get some money on my debit card, I will be buying one for my gal and me. I think these pages are hard to find and most do not know where they are so... I think it would be a good idea to make a sticky post on the general forum with links to the pages. This should help in getting people involved. If not...:--|


Sgt_Slough said:


> *ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Well....he's a new member that no one can say hasn't made use of the search feature.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sgt_Slough said:


> *ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
> *


*ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
*

I've been forum surfing for almost ten years. That's the best description of a thread coming back from the dead if I've ever heard one. LOL


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SnookMook said:


> *ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> I've been forum surfing for almost ten years. That's the best description of a thread coming back from the dead if I've ever heard one. LOL


yep


----------



## mesocollins (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha lol, I didn't look at the date to see how recent it was. I had looked for a store on here anyway so it's alright. Thanks guys


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Id say a good 85% of the people who read this thread, will have absolutely no idea its 7 years old until they reach page 2....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Al Kai said:


> I love this site so I am a member and choose to support it.
> 
> This site allowed me to meet other anglers and improve my fishing.


Same here.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

address? debit card accepted? I only get on a few weeks a year but the info I need for my 1 or 2 weeks at the beach is invaluable and has always made my vacations more rewarding. There are LOTS of people that truly value the information at this site.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

FAST EDDIE 
Registered User 

Don't look like you donated.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Y'all need to understand something: this site is _old_. We've been around for almost 10 years, so these things happen.

If you love the site, here's what you can do:

1. *Post*. P&S isn't worth squat unless people are sharing information, reports, and dumb jokes.
2. *Upgrade*. If you're really feeling generous, you can upgrade your account for 20 bucks a year.
3. *Post*. Seriously, lurkers suck.


----------



## mesocollins (Jun 12, 2009)

I've seen this forum a few times in years past, but never signed up for it. This and the Georgia Outdoor News forum(forum.gon.com) are my 2 favorite definitely. I'm also signed up to kvd.com and bass insider. This one really has nicer and more informative people than either of those I'm glad to be a part of it and I'll sign up as soon as I can.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

dang stop all the man drama and quit being so sensative. Im sure all you folks have been called worse names than stated above. Whats 20 bucks? Im gonna give the site 20 bucks as its not much and anyone of us can afford that for one year. Never really thought of contributing monitarily as I assumed wrong in my way of looking at the site. Gonna have to pick up some swag to!! Seriously if your that sensitive to being called an in general (not aiming at anyone) name you might want to cancel your online service provider. Now get over it and throw in some of that fishing money to keep the site going!!


----------



## mesocollins (Jun 12, 2009)

mud said:


> dang stop all the man drama and quit being so sensative. Im sure all you folks have been called worse names than stated above. Whats 20 bucks? Im gonna give the site 20 bucks as its not much and anyone of us can afford that for one year. Never really thought of contributing monitarily as I assumed wrong in my way of looking at the site. Gonna have to pick up some swag to!! Seriously if your that sensitive to being called an in general (not aiming at anyone) name you might want to cancel your online service provider. Now get over it and throw in some of that fishing money to keep the site going!!


Man Drama= Mama. lol. I literally have less than a buck right now... getting paid fairly soon


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wasn't there once a *6 month* option? That'll be more do-able for me.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

IMO, it's a very good site. and like being a member here. Even though my heart is in SoCo. Someday I home to get down that way to meet some of you folks. We'll have a BLAST!


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Not that I agree w/ Fast Eddie's tactics and weak arguments, but this might also be a good thread to go ahead and let people know how to donate / join. I've been on here a few years and have found it to be quite educational and enjoyable. I'm assuming I can register by going to the About P&S at the top and click on Upgrade - which I'll promptly do, but how does one just donate money?

Oops, just saw your post Flea...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

You all have good points but what is wrong with paying yhour 20 bucks a year and becoming a subscriber?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

jcreamer said:


> You all have good points but what is wrong with paying yhour 20 bucks a year and becoming a subscriber?


JC, way to nail the 10 ring. Nice shootin


----------

